# Switch oder Hub?



## aargau (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch...
Derzeit bin ich hier am umbauen und habe nun auch einige Hundert Meter Netzwerkkabel verlegt. Nun weis ich jedoch nicht ob ich mit den jetzigen Geräten weitermachen soll oder ob ich besser aufrüsten sollte.

Derzeit habe ich ein 8 Port Dual Speed Hub (Netgear DS108).
Nun ist es aber eben so das einige neue PCs dazugekommen sind. Grundsätzlich greiffen diese PCs alle nur auf ein Server bzw. auf das Internet zu. Da aber ein Switch ja alle Pakete überall hin schickt weis ich nun nicht ob es sich lohnen würde ein Switch zu kaufen. Wie gesagt, der Server wird eh nicht schneller als 100Mbit angebunden sein, von da denke ich das es nicht so eine grosse rolle spielen würde.

Wäre einfach mal gespannt, wie ihr das lösen würdet


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2009)

Hm, inzwischen bekommt man  in den Läden ja nur noch Switches.. Ich glaube, Du meinst es umgekehrt : Hubs senden ungefiltert an alle Anschlüsse, Switches filtern abhängig von der Empfängeradresse..

Nun zu den Tipps:
1. Wenn es nur Internet wäre, sollte ein Hub keine Beschränkung darstellen.
2. Wenn Daten unter den Rechnern (zB FileServer) verschoben werden, kann es recht schnell zum Problem werden.
3. Grad' für Dateioperationen im Netzwerk würd ich schnellstmöglich auf GBit aufrüsten. Der Vergleich 10MByte zu 100MByte/sek sprechen klar Pro GBit.

mfg chmee


----------



## aargau (25. Oktober 2009)

naja gut sagen wirs mal so...
Ich bin der einzige der grössere Files vom Server zieht, andere Rechner im Netzwerk rufen darüber nur die Mails ab. 

Gbit wäre bestimmt eine gute alternative, das Problem ist nur das der Server nur eine 100Mbit Schnittstelle hat und diese onboard ist. PCI Steckplätze sind keine mehr frei.

Es handelt sich übrigens um ein Privates Netzwerk. 

Allerdings würde ich klar ein Gbit Switch Kaufen, wenn ich aufrüsten würde...

Andere Frage: Könnte es bei Gbit Probleme geben, die Netzwerkkabel sind leider alle nur Cat5e UTP (laut hersteller soll es reichen für gibt)


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Oktober 2009)

Cat5e Kabel sind bis zu einer bestimmten Länge vollkommen ausreichend für Gigabit Lan. Problematisch wird es erst ab ca. 100 Metern ununterbrochene Kabellänge.


----------



## aargau (25. Oktober 2009)

hmm nagut, dann werde ich wohl einen gigabit Switch Kaufen, wie ich den Server anbinde weis ich noch nicht, ev. nehm ich die jetzige PCI Karte raus und bau auch eine gibt karte ein.


----------



## aargau (25. Oktober 2009)

Was meint ihr zum "D-Link DGS-1008D"
http://digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=118235
Ist das teil was wert?


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Oktober 2009)

Da du nur einen "normalen" Switch ohne besondere Fähigkeiten willst denke ich, dass DLink vollkommen ausreichend ist. Andere Bevorzugen evtl. die Exemplare von Netgear mit Metallgehäuse oder Linksys-Produkte aber in deinem Fall sollte diese stromsparende Variante ausreichend sein.


----------

